

Cache Oblivious Algorithms - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-introduction-to-algorithms-part-fourteen/

======
prakash
Cache Oblivious Algorithms are actually fairly old, 1999 to be precise --
Harald Prokop's Master's thesis:
<http://supertech.csail.mit.edu/papers/Prokop99.pdf> (pdf).

Tokutek uses it: <http://www.tokutek.com/careers.php>

------
mgrouchy
wow the one guy in the world who has worse penmanship than myself :P

In all seriously, interesting topic and the text book for that course is an
amazing algorithms book. My copy is certainly well used.

~~~
Xichekolas
I'd also _very highly_ recommend this book, but anyone looking to buy might be
interested to know that the 3rd edition comes out this fall (9/30).

[http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-Third-
Thomas-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-Third-Thomas-
Cormen/dp/0262033844)

 _"It includes two completely new chapters, on van Emde Boas trees and
multithreaded algorithms, and substantial additions to the chapter on
recurrence (now called "Divide-and-Conquer"). It features improved treatment
of dynamic programming and greedy algorithms and a new notion of edge-based
flow in the material on flow networks."_

